# An unique fork style that could release your wrist!



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

Hello guys,I'd like to introduce you an unique fork style that could release your wrist!It is designed by my good friend "butterfly orchid"(nickname) ,a handsome player in Shanghai.This fork has hexagonal handle and double concave line each side which are helpful to make your hand lean forward until your wrist is completely straight.According to my experience,this fork could increase the tension more or less and easier to target!However,I have to say the way "release your wrist" is a little risk for rookies.You'd better watch my demo video http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XODM0NTg4MDQw.html before you start practicing.Best wishs from GZK-CHINA.





  








QQ图片20150317154242




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154238




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154235




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154231




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015


__
3



An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154227




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015


__
1










  








QQ图片20150317154223




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











QQ图片20150317154219




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154214




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015


__
1



An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154210




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154205




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











QQ图片20150317154202




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154157




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











QQ图片20150317154151




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








QQ图片20150317154145




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCAR21S3W




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCAEX8EEU




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015


__
1



An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCA18Y6QB




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015


__
1



An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCA6USU35




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCA4IEVEJ




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!









  








psbCA2NPEGU




__
GZK-CHINA


__
Mar 17, 2015




An unique fork style that could release your wrist!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice shooter, wonderful wood grain!


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

looks really cool


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very nice shape  and beautiful grain


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Really unique shooter , wondering how the bands were tied tho


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Deadeye...GZK-China has a number of instructional videos on YoKu ( Chinese YouTube ) ...excellent visuals that are easy to understand though you may not speak the language...link up with GZK`s videos ( in his profile ) and the rest will be displayed when you link up with YoKu...the band attachment video is included...PHIL


----------



## deadeye (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks man I'll check it out


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

GZK...These slingshots are well crafted...What is the purpose of the two holes in the bottom of the handle (?)...Are you adding weight, for balance ?...PHIL


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> Deadeye...GZK-China has a number of instructional videos on YoKu ( Chinese YouTube ) ...excellent visuals that are easy to understand though you may not speak the language...link up with GZK`s videos ( in his profile ) and the rest will be displayed when you link up with YoKu...the band attachment video is included...PHIL


Thank you for your recommendation, my friend~


----------



## GZK-CHINA (Apr 24, 2014)

AZshooter said:


> GZK...These slingshots are well crafted...What is the purpose of the two holes in the bottom of the handle (?)...Are you adding weight, for balance ?...PHIL


The two holes on the bottom are used to wear the rope that hang on the hand,in case the fork falls when shoot~


----------

